# Dog Sports KC regulation booklets



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Just to let anyone know who doesn't already that KC regulations booklets are available for all the KC licenced sports, they are only about £1.50 each, and its well worth reading up on the rules before thinking about going into the sport.
Booklets are available fro the following sports, Working Trials, obedience, Agility, Flyball, Gundog trials, HTM.


----------

